# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Any Ayn Rand Fans?

## Unregistered

My best friend is in love with Ayn Rand and has read all or nearly all her work. Can anyone suggest books by someone else as a good gift idea please?
Thank you

----------


## PierzStyx

> My best friend is in love with Ayn Rand and has read all or nearly all her work. Can anyone suggest books by someone else as a good gift idea please?
> Thank you


How old is your friend?

W/O an age, I suggest 1984, Animal Farm, Brave New World, Fahrenheit 451, and V For Vendetta (movie and comic). All of these are on the same theme but from better writers. (Well, Moore is iffy, but that work is great.)

----------


## Lamp

> My best friend is in love with Ayn Rand and has read all or nearly all her work. Can anyone suggest books by someone else as a good gift idea please?
> Thank you


Give him/her a copy of One Piece. Really fun anti world government pirate fiction. He/She'll get hooked.

----------


## osan

"Unintended Consequences" by John Ross.

Fun fiction revolving around liberty and what happens when it is circumscribed for "our own good".  Main character kills a small load of government agents, so there's something for everyone. 

https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Boo...-srp1-_-title1

----------


## Vieux Canard

I've read nearly everything she wrote and am not a fan.  Rand was hubris on steroids, a zionist, racist and advocate of terrorism.

----------


## alivecream

Meeee

----------


## Superfluous Man

Mere Christianity, by C. S. Lewis.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How old is your friend?
> 
> W/O an age, I suggest 1984, Animal Farm, Brave New World, Fahrenheit 451, and V For Vendetta (movie and comic). All of these are on the same theme but from better writers. (Well, Moore is iffy, but that work is great.)


All these, plus We, Envy, The Master And Margarita, Oman Ra, One Day In The Life Of Ivan Denisovich, Moscow To The End Of The Line.

----------


## Republicanguy

> My best friend is in love with Ayn Rand and has read all or nearly all her work. Can anyone suggest books by someone else as a good gift idea please?
> Thank you


A bit of a dangerous woman.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

God of the Machine by Isabel Paterson

----------


## Madison320

> My best friend is in love with Ayn Rand and has read all or nearly all her work. Can anyone suggest books by someone else as a good gift idea please?
> Thank you


It's non-fiction but I really liked Peter Schiff's "How an Economy Grows and Why it Crashes".

----------


## osan

> Rand was hubris on steroids


Please elaborate.




> a zionist,


Not that I care, but please elaborate.




> racist


Please elaborate, beginning with a definition of "racist".




> and advocate of terrorism.


Please elaborate.

----------


## Sammy

If you want to keep people away from Libertarianism take Ayn Rand...

----------


## Madison320

Why do so many people here hate Ayn Rand? She's very similar to Ron Paul in her views. Same thing with Peter Schiff.

----------


## Sammy

> Why do so many people here hate Ayn Rand? She's very similar to Ron Paul in her views. Same thing with Peter Schiff.


The Ayn rand institute attacked Ron Paul on Foreign Policy...Ayn Rand attacked Libertarianism many times..



http://aynrandlexicon.com/ayn-rand-i...tarianism.html

----------


## Madison320

> The Ayn rand institute attacked Ron Paul on Foreign Policy...Ayn Rand attacked Libertarianism many times..
> 
> 
> 
> http://aynrandlexicon.com/ayn-rand-i...tarianism.html


Ayn Rand hated everybody! That doesn't mean a thing. But the fact is that her philosophy was very similar to Ron Paul's. And "Rand" Paul.

----------


## otherone

> Why do so many people here hate Ayn Rand? She's very similar to Ron Paul in her views. Same thing with Peter Schiff.


Objectivism is not compatible with Christianity.

----------


## Madison320

> Objectivism is not compatible with Christianity.


I don't get too deep into the philosophical aspect of Ayn Rand's theories. Just the political part. Besides that you're free to practice any religion you want in Ayn Rand's world.

----------


## William Tell

Ron Paul = selflessness, get along with others, Golden Rule. Ayn Rand = selfishness, self worship, everyone else can go to hell. I don't think the government should interfere with anyone's right to be a jerk, but making your philosophy center around being a jerk sets you up for failure since people don't like jerks.

----------


## TheTexan

I think Ayn Rand and Donald Trump also have a lot in common.

----------


## otherone

> I don't get too deep into the philosophical aspect of Ayn Rand's theories. Just the political part. Besides that you're free to practice any religion you want in Ayn Rand's world.


Ayn Rand detested Christianity, and any other social structure that taught sacrificing oneself for another was virtuous. She believed that all evils of the world were the result of altruism.  You asked why so many people here hate Ayn Rand, and I answered you.

----------


## shakey1

> Ron Paul = selflessness, get along with others, Golden Rule. Ayn Rand =* selfishness, self worship, everyone else can go to hell*. I don't think the government should interfere with anyone's right to be a jerk, but making your philosophy center around being a jerk sets you up for failure since people don't like jerks.





> I think Ayn Rand and Donald Trump also have a lot in common.


I think you're on to something.

----------


## Republicanguy

I don't see what the difference is between any of these individuals.

----------


## pcosmar

> I don't see what the difference is between any of these individuals.


That would be due to your personal ignorance..
You could correct that.

----------

